# Is your TT(S,RS) your daily driver?



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I drive my 2012 TT every day, including in poor weather. I'm curious if I'm alone in this.

Thanks!
MGTT


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I drive my 2012 TT every day, including in poor weather. I'm curious if I'm alone in this.
> 
> Thanks!
> MGTT


I drove my 2 previous TTs every day, including in poor weather in the Philadelphia area. I have every intention of doing so in my RS, although I may not get around to snows for it this year which will probably result in it getting left at home on occasion.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

It is my daily driver. Although, I work from home 50% of the time and my partner has a Q5 that we use when we need more space. So, my miles are lower than the average driver. 

I suppose I should point out that I don't live in a snow-blanketed region. So, my answer may be a moot point. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I still have the mkI too and that has a set of snow tires. It will serve as my DD this winter until I can settle on a snow tire/wheel combo for the RS.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*TT RS = Terrific Daily Driver*

When it comes to daily driving, I LOVE this RS.

This car has me look forward to my commute to/from work.

As an Ohio resident facing freezing temperatures and snow 4 or more months per year, the combo of AWD and Blizzak LM60 snows tires means there's no driving situation (outside a level 3 snow emergency) that would concern me.

Also, with vehicles getting larger and larger, I like the smaller size of the TT. It's just easier to drive, less timely to clean, and yet with its hatch opening and folding back seats, there's still plenty of utility.

After nearly 5,000 miles since September, I can't think of a better DD car to own.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Daily Driver ++

Often go for 1/2 hour drives at lunch, feeling that engine sing...


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

The RS will be my new DD in just two more weeks!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> As an Ohio resident facing freezing temperatures and snow 4 or more months per year, the combo of AWD and Blizzak LM60 snows tires means there's no driving situation (outside a level 3 snow emergency) that would concern me.


Did you do the oem Ti 18's for your winter setup?


----------



## Va_TTer (Dec 27, 2011)

It's my daily driver on:

1) all days when I can put the top down and don't need to haul a kid; or
2) all snow / ice days.

If it's raining or (I have one of my kids) I take our minivan (in the rain because the visibility is better than in the TT with the top up). When we get snow, though, I switch to the TT because the quattro makes it an absolute plow with winter tires on it, and the van isn't AWD.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

My TTS is my three-season daily-driver. My '00 is the Salted Road Season daily-driver. The RS will be my three-season-when-the-mood-strikes driver.


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

The RS is the daily driver -- no garage queen here.

One thing has me a little worried, though. I left her outside in the wet in freezing weather one evening. The next morning the windows froze stuck. As folks with vehicles with frameless windows know, the windows retract slightly when opening the door in order to clear the seals and make it easier to close. I had to almost slam the door in order to close it since the window was frozen.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

I would if I had someting to daily drive to...I walk to work 

But for anything else, I take the TT, rain or shine. Snow however...it stays in the garage, not putting snow tires on it and not risking exposing it to the clueless Vancouver drivers. On the rare snow day in the city it is truly a free for all. I take a lawn chair and put it outside my place, I live on a steep hill. Within 5 minutes someone with a rear wheel drive and summers will attempt to ascend or descend the hill. Much hilarity and automotive carnage will ensue.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I must admit that both of my MKI TT and TT-RS are garage queens.
I daily drive a 05 VW GTI 1.8T and my commute is about 100 - 110 miles daily.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

dogdrive said:


> I must admit that both of my MKI TT and TT-RS are garage queens.
> I daily drive a 05 VW GTI 1.8T and my commute is about 100 - 110 miles daily.


Now that is a commute!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*YES!!!!*

Daily driver rain or shine. Round trip to work and home every day 152 miles, 127,188 miles so far and running strong.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Did you do the oem Ti 18's for your winter setup?


Nope. I ended up buying LM60s and had them installed on my factory wheels.

Now I've got a set of Forgestar F14 (19"x9" ET45) on order for my factory summer tires. I expect to receive the Forgestar wheels some time in February, then swap wheels and tires in March.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Nope. I ended up buying LM60s and had them installed on my factory wheels.
> 
> Now I've got a set of Forgestar F14 (19"x9" ET45) on order for my factory summer tires. I expect to receive the Forgestar wheels some time in February, then swap wheels and tires in March.


I'm probably going to do the same. My P40's should be here in another week or so. I'll swap the Toyo's and snag the blizzaks. I'd still prefer to get some 18's that fit though.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Another DD non garage queen here. Nice narrow footprint on winter wheels allows for me to use my car to safely and surely get to the mountain to enjoy the POW.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I'm probably going to do the same. My P40's should be here in another week or so. I'll swap the Toyo's and snag the blizzaks. I'd still prefer to get some 18's that fit though.


I hear you.

I became impatient waiting for "guaranteed" 18" fitment for the TT RS (avoid guinea pig experience). Plus, I wanted to make sure inventory of LM60s (a popular blizzak) didn't vanish by the time I made my decision.

Now that I have the 19" Blizzaks, I will stick with these for awhile.

Just read this thread on QW about 18" wheel fitment...

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16243.phtml


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought it to drive it, and that's what I do. Same with my TTS. I put a lot of miles on it and probably suffered in the resale value department, but it doesn't make sense to have a car sit around just to drive some other second rate vehicle.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

sr_erick said:


> I bought it to drive it, and that's what I do. Same with my TTS. I put a lot of miles on it and probably suffered in the resale value department, but it doesn't make sense to have a car sit around just to drive some other second rate vehicle.


Agreed!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Daily Driver here, honestly if it were not I would have gone for a P-Car. I have a Shelby Mustang as my weekend toy, need Quattro in New England.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I use my TT for the daily drive to work and home which is about 12km a day.

For every other purpose I bought an A1


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

X212 said:


> I use my TT for the daily drive to work and home which is about 12km a day.
> 
> For every other purpose I bought an A1


On the same day i see.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Daily driver, fast but also comfy and fits the wife and child seat in the back. Otherwise it might have been the Exige or the Atom!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

DD and track star.

This car does everything. Makes me forget about my 30 mile commute, so comfortable. 31mpg freeway is awesome. Wife is getting annoyed that the kids always want to take the 'racecar' when we all go out. But Jekyll and Hyde - press a couple switches and at playtime this thing wails.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting results. This is in contrast with what I was told at the dealership. They say that usually the TT is a second or third car. Obviously, that's not the case. I'm glad I'm not alone in DD'ing my TT. 

On the other hand perhaps in my area a TT is considered more of a garage queen. I might see another TT on the road once in a month. The other day I was driving to the grocer and a car pulled up along side me and honked. It was a friend from work. "I saw the TT and new it had to be you". LOL. I can't blend in no matter how I drive.

Thanks to those that have responded to the poll.

MGTT


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Another thought just occured to me:
Perhaps the mere fact that I conducted the poll on a website forum for TT enthusiasts has in of itself biased the results a bit. I guess I'll never know since I can't call all the TT owners in the country and ask them the poll question.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Definitely - I'm sure you'd see a significantly higher percentage of modded and tracked cars here.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, and no. I use my TT-RS and MINI JCW interchangeably as daily drivers for the most part. Since my RS arrived during a drought in my area, it went almost 4 months without being driven in rain, and I still try to take the MINI when rain is predicted. This is purely for cosmetic reasons, makes it easier to keep a car pristine when it doesn't get road muck on it.
As far as road trips, the RS is no garage queen either. It's already been twice to Austin, twice to Dallas, and to Abilene and Tyler for bike races with the roof rack mounted. I also do not get the mentality of spending lots of money on a car just to have it occupy your garage or driveway.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

mtbscoTT said:


> ... I also do not get the mentality of spending lots of money on a car just to have it occupy your garage or driveway.


X2


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> I also do not get the mentality of spending lots of money on a car just to have it occupy your garage or driveway.


Do you want to understand?

I lived in Texas for 20 years. I know what the roads are like. If up here, in the Boston area, we had _roads_ rather than badly-mended fields of pot holes I would plan to drive the RS every day except in the winter. 

As it is, I downsized the wheels on the TTS to 18" specifically to keep the OEM 19"s from getting "square." My commute is 20 miles each way on surface roads. It takes an hour. Within two weeks one of the 18" wasn't very round anymore. Now, after two years, all four wheels are square. The roads on my commute will beat a car to death in a few years. 

As for winter... have you ever seen what salt does to a car? If you have never lived in the snow belt the answer is: no. And I'm not taking about body panels or big aluminum bits. It's all the rest like suspension bits, hose fittings, fasteners, etc. I had a trailing arm in the '00 TT corrode through a couple of years ago. Last summer the repair was all new power steering lines because all the fittings were paper thin from corrosion. I expect the '00 to almost-literally turn to dust in a year or three.

The sane thing would be for me to own a '73 Chevy Impala(*) for the commute and nothing else. After all who really needs a toy car? But, I can own a toy car or two. If I lived down South I would drive it/them all the time. 


(* My first car. There are times when I wish I still had it. *No one*. And I mean _no one_ would screw with me in traffic if I still had it. And yes, I would need to have it dipped in POR-15 if I wanted to drive it...)


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Capable of being a daily driver but shouldn't spoil yourself. Get used to such a fine ride you won't appreciate this machine.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I can understand and appreciate that, but at my age, why shouldn't I enjoy it while I can? You only live once. I might have a total of 3 or 4 more cars in my lifetime. I plan to make every opportunity to enjoy them.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I can understand and appreciate that, but at my age, why shouldn't I enjoy it while I can? You only live once. I might have a total of 3 or 4 more cars in my lifetime. I plan to make every opportunity to enjoy them.


Hmmm, I'm not sure whether to ask your age or how long you usually keep a car ? 

One thing for sure, I agree that life is short and I'll continue to enjoy the little things as well as make the most of every day ... :thumbup:


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

My daily driver is a 2011 E90 M3 if the weather is ok, a 2003 330i with snow tires if it is bad. TT RS is more of a nice day/weekend car.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

You said Daily Driver??
393,000 miles so far, with my 4 TT's...
9,400 with the RS since Oct.14...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TTS is my daily driver / winter beater. Blizzaks on and am pretty impressed so far with them. 22,000 miles since March.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

TT is my daily and only car


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

TTracing said:


> You said Daily Driver??
> 393,000 miles so far, with my 4 TT's...
> 9,400 with the RS since Oct.14...


Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

TTracing said:


> 9,400 with the RS since Oct.14...


Wow! I thought I was bad. 8100 since 9/23.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Just turned 7K miles yesterday, picked up August 10.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

More than likely - time will tell.


----------

